# p1570 control module locked



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Considering an '02 Cabrio with a 2.0L (of course) for sale. One code that is new to me that comes up is P1570 (control module locked). Anybody have any clue as to why this code would come up and what the fix might be? Thanks!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Something is wrong with the Immobilizer system.
Key/Cluster/ECU need to all link.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Drag. Think I might take a chance on this one anyway. 61k on an ABA with auto trans. Pretty clean interior. Some scratches and minor dings. Less than 6k. Eh.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I gotta wonder what kind of ECU they are using, an ABA one made to work with immobilizer, or an AEG style made to work with ABA.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

i have a feeling the mk4 style Cabrios use mk4 management, with an aba engine.
this is all speculation though, As cabrios (mk3 and up) have always had oddball frankenstein VW systems.(i.e. you can't use a vag1551 machine to check the airbag systems on cabrios-they will explode)




_Modified by independent77 at 6:56 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, here's the deal. Last night when we test drove the car the cel was on. The 1570 code came up with 0300, 0304, and 1582. They had pressure washed the bay, so 0300 and 0304 cleared quickly. They reset the light, and the other 2 codes haven't returned. The dealer knocked off $700-something for the TB (bet it just needs a cleaning), and $200-something for the valve cover gasket. It looks like it needs a coolant flange, too. I changed out plugs (NGK out - Bosch FR8DC+ in). The dipstick funnel was broken, but I always have one on hand in the garage. The radio was in SAFE mode, but putting the code in got it working. I wonder if the control module code is related to that. If so, not a big deal. I'm going to drop the tranny pan and change the filter and gasket and some fluid. Guess I'm due for a timing belt at just over 60K. I'm actually happy to have a Cabrio back in the driveway. My wife traded the last '02 Cabrio we had for her E46. Only time will tell if this is a good deal...


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 10:01 PM 7-10-2009_


----------

